# basement wall treatment



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I am in process of finishing out a basement in a c1915 Craftsman Bungalow. I'm currently debating the best way to finish the walls, as the ceilings are fairly low at about 7' tall. Originally, I was thinking of doing beadboard and going up about 40-42" and painting it white, then wall paper above that. 

The main floor bathroom is currently the only room in the house with beadboard, so I figured it would help tie the basement in, but I'm also leaning towards beadboard in the basement bathroom that I'm adding. Now I'm afraid that would be too much......thoughts???

I've been reading online about how to make the ceiling not appear so low and they tend to say vertical stripes helps, but to stay away from horizontal stripes. I would be using actual tongue and groove boards, not plywood sheets, so the grooves are much deeper and thus the vertical stripes would be more defined, but I worry that the "chair rail" height trim piece, being a horizontal line, will be more pronounced and thus cause the ceiling to appear low. Would it matter if I used a lightly colored, thick striped wall paper above it? Or would I be better off just going wall paper floor to ceiling?


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

*Basement finishing Dayton Ohio*

Use stud framing and drywall. Its the only way to make it right.

You can see pictures of finished basements at: 

http://www.daytonbathandbasement.com

Best wishes.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> Use stud framing and drywall. Its the only way to make it right.
> 
> You can see pictures of finished basements at:
> 
> ...


I'll check out that website tomorrow, but I've already stud framed and drywalled it. Getting ready to install some built in cabinets then hang drywall on ceiling.


----------



## Kaylee (May 31, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you will use the light color thick striped wallpaper as long as it conforms to the ambiance of your basement. basically, it does not affect if it is light because it will look more adorable than the usual basement style.


----------

